# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Impfungen in Thailand

## Enrico

Wie ist es bei euerer Verwandtschaft? Schwiegermutter will einfach nicht, wären schon zu viele an der Impfung gestorben. Lesen die dort den gleichen Mist wie in Deutschland bei Facebook und Co?

----------


## rampo

Bis  jetzt keiner in der Familie und Verwantschaft geimpft , im Dorf schon einige .

Fg.

----------


## thedi

Bei uns ist noch niemand geimpft. 

Einerseits kursieren Gerüchte die Impfungen schlecht machen. Anderseits gibt es keinen Impfstoff weit und breit. Ich persönlich vermute, dass den Gerüchten freien Lauf gelassen wird, da sie sowieso keine Impfstoffe hätten, wenn die Leute das wollten. Falls Impfstoffe erhältlich werden, kann mit einer Kampagne die Stimmung gekippt jederzeit werden. Die Leute hier sind beeinflussbarer als DACHler.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## schorschilia

> Anderseits gibt es keinen Impfstoff weit und breit.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wenn es auf Gerüchte bezogen ist, so weit gut - oder auch nicht.
Anderseits frage ich mich wie fair das ist, dass  (CHweizer) Bürger; welche in Thailand den "Stich" bekommen haben, der thailändischen Bevölkerung bevorzugt werden.
Gilt auch hier; - (Money Is Honey?)

----------


## thedi

In Thailand gibt es generell viel zu wenig Impfstoffe. Das ist Tatsache, nicht Gerücht. Ebenfalls Tatsache ist, dass die vorhandenen Impfstoffe nach vernünftigen Kriterien verteilt werden. Priorität haben Orte mit sehr hohen Infektions-Zahlen und Sandbox-Provinzen. Ich lebe in Khon Kaen auf dem Lande und dahin kommt bisher nichts.

Die Thai Regierung setzt auf preislich günstige Impfstoffe wie AZ und Sinovac. Die sind nicht nur billiger, sondern leider auch weniger wirkungsvoll - mindestens bei Sinovac soll der Schutz gering sein. Positiv ist die Tatsache, dass die Regierung anstrebt, auch Aliens zu impfen. Dabei denkt sie aber in erster Line an Wanderarbeiter aus den Nachbarländern, weniger an Farang. Aber tatsächlich wurden auch schon Farang Rentner geimpft, wenn sie zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort waren. Ich kenne solche Fälle.

---

mRNA Impfungen laufen auf einer total anderen Schiene. Die wird es nur in Privatspitälern geben und man wird dafür bezahlen: 3000-ungrad Baht. Das Problem hier ist, dass nur die Regierung Moderna Impfstoffe einführen darf. Und die hat noch nicht einmal etwas bestellt. Sie sagen dass Mitte August bestellt werden soll. "Ab Oktober bis Ende Jahr" werde es dann Moderna Impfstoffe geben. Man könne sich aber jetzt schon in "seinem" Privat-Spital melden und im Voraus bezahlen um sich eine mRNA Impfung zu sichern. Ich kenne keinen dem das gelungen ist. Einige haben es versucht, wurden in Khon Kaen aber abgewimmelt. Zwei Privatspitäler in Bangkok werben momentan damit, dass sie Anmeldungen entgegen nehmen.

---

Es hängt also alles davon ab wo man sich aufhält und wie gut man mit Insider Informationen versorgt wird. Ich kann nur aus meiner Situation berichten.

Für mich sind nur Angebote interessant, die in Khon Kaen statt finden und bei denen ich zusammen mit meiner Frau hin kann. Davon kann noch keine Rede sein. OK, ich bin pensioniert, ich habe Zeit, kann warten und hoffen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## schorschilia

> Aber tatsächlich wurden auch schon Farang Rentner geimpft, wenn sie zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort waren. Ich kenne solche Fälle.


Auch ich "kenne" zwei Paare welche in Thailand leben und ihre Impfung bereits erhalten haben. "Kennen" - gemeint ist damit ihre Erzählung, welche ich als glaubhaft einstufe.




> Das Problem hier ist, dass nur die Regierung Moderna Impfstoffe einführen darf. Und die hat noch nicht einmal etwas bestellt.



Ein Paar wurde mit Moderna geimpft! So stelle ich mir das eben vor, - "Money is Honey"  
Man kann sich laut der Botschafterin melden, gedacht ist aber die Impfung mit Astra-Zeneca. https://www.eda.admin.ch/countries/t.../covid-19.html 

Was mich auch nachdenklich stimmt, sind die Bilder von den wartenden Leuten vor dem Krankenhaus, bloß um zu einen Test zu machen.Ich hätte für diesen Monat noch 5 Gratis Corona-Schnelltest Zugute, auch noch für den nächsten Monat; wovon ich aber keinen Gebrauch machen werde. Irgendwie ist das schon ungerecht, aber ich kann`s auch nicht ändern.

----------


## thedi

Es gibt groteske Situationen:

Ein in Thailand lebender Schweizer ist momentan in der Schweiz in den Ferien. Er bekam kurz vor dem Abflug in Thailand noch eine AZ Spritze. Jetzt möchte er die zweite in der Schweiz machen. Mit Moderna, weil das eine empfohlene Kombination ist und es in CH kein AZ gibt. Geht aber nicht, weil er keiner Schweizer Krankenkasse angehört. Krankenkassen machen in der Schweiz die Abrechnung. Ohne Abrechnung keine Spritze.

Gleichzeitig hat es in der Schweizer mehr Impfstoff als Impfwillige und in Thailand herrscht Mangel an Impfstoffen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Ein uns bekanntes Ehepaar hat in Khon Kaen, im Bangkok Hospital schon für ihren Impfstoff bezahlt und wartet jetzt auf einen Impftermin.
Aber es ist noch kein Impfstoff von Moderna vorhanden. Also heisst es weiterhin warten für sie. Sie wurden auf August vertröstet.
Im Dorf wo unsere Tochter lebt gab es bisher noch kein Impfangebot.

----------


## schorschilia

Ich will es ja nicht überstrapazieren, erst recht nicht rechthaberisch "rüber kommen"; so darf ich meine letzten Gedanken noch niederschreiben.....




> Geht aber nicht, weil er keiner Schweizer Krankenkasse angehört. Krankenkassen machen in der Schweiz die Abrechnung. Ohne Abrechnung keine Spritze.


Richtig; ich denke aber auch dass dies vornehmlich die Impfzentren betrifft. Ohne die genauen Umstände zu wissen, so denke ich; hätte er einen ehemaligen Hausarzt (Vertrauensarzt) gekannt, welcher noch praktiziert und auch Covid19-Impfungen anbietet, so wäre er bestimmt zum Stich gekommen. Es ist wie so oft im Leben – im richtigen Zeitpunkt, am richtigen Ort die richtigen Leute treffen, da geht Vieles….und auch hier ist "Teegeld" gerne gesehen. (Insbesondere nach dem ersten Lockdown und den Einschränkungen der Arztpraxen.) Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft solche Praktiken "gehändelt" werden.

P.S. Übrigens, der feine Herr mit Wohnsitz im Ausland ließ sich ja damals auch in der Schweiz/Thurgau impfen, 
https://www.nau.ch/politik/bundeshau...upert-65857981
wenn`s auch, so meinte ich gelesen zu haben; - nur für die erste Impfung gereicht hat.






> Gleichzeitig hat es in der Schweizer mehr Impfstoff als Impfwillige und in Thailand herrscht Mangel an Impfstoffen.


Ja das ist erstaunlich wie seit ende Juni die Nachfrage prozentual regelrecht "in den Keller gefallen ist! - nur mit Ferienzeit ist dies wohl kaum zu argumentieren. Der Terminkalender für Covid19 Impfungen in Bern ist seit 2 Wochen beinahe vollkommen frei an Terminen!

----------


## Enrico

Die große Welle der Impfungen entstand meines Erachtens auf Grund das die Geimpften sich mehr Freiheit versprachen. Nun war es mehr oder weniger Pustekuchen und die Impfwilligen gingen zurück. Wer sich generell nicht gegen die Impfung sträubte ist eh schon geimpft. Wir impfen auch im Betrieb und da sehe ich das hin und her wer dann will und dann doch wieder nicht oder in letzter Minute dann doch wieder…

In Thailand verstehe ich jetzt das wir nicht weiter drängen brauchen. Davon abgesehen das Schwiegermuttern Angst hat, gibt es ja eh keinen Impfstoff. Habt uns somit sehr geholfen und wir bohren nicht weiter.

----------


## schiene

Somlak hat die erste Impfung vor 2 Wochen in Buriram bekommen und hat auch schon einen
Termin für die 2.Nebenwirkungen waren bei ihr für einen Tag,leichtes Fieber und Müdigkeit.
Ich verweigere bisher die Impfungen obwohl mein Hausarzt sie mir anbot,ich vom Frankfurter Impfzentrum einen Termin bekam und mich auch auf Arbeit
impfen lassen kann.

----------


## thedi

Ich war gestern in Khon Kaen und besuchte zwei Privatspitäler in der Hoffnung, dass ich mich und meine Frau für eine Moderna Impfung anmelden könne. Bekanntlich wurden noch keine Moderna Impfstoffe bestellt, also hoffte ich, dass je mehr Anmeldungen, desto mehr Impfstoffe werden dann Mitte August bestellt, wenn es der Regierung behagt eine definitive Bestellung aufzugeben.

Denkste. Dem scheint nicht so zu sein. In beiden Spitälern (Ratschaprük und Khon Kaen Ram) wurde mir sehr freundlich gesagt: „schon voll“. Als ich beharren wollte, gab es keinen Widerstand: sie notierten meine Daten auf einem Zettel und meinten, das Spital würde mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen, wenn sie Impfstoffe für mich hätten.

Jede Wette die Zettel sind schon beim Altpapier.

Nun ja, wir haben hier Corona schon über ein Jahr elegant umgangen. Machen wir halt weiter so.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Der Provinzgouverneur scheint da stark dahinter zu sein, dass die Bevölkerung von Buri Ram geimpft wird. Ein Bekannte aus Buri Ram, die jetzt in Österreich ist, hatte auch ihre 2 Impfungen mit AC erhalten um einreisen zu können. Sie ist froh nun hier zu sein.

----------


## pit

Ich bin nach wie vor für den Moderna Impfstoff angemeldet, der für Oktober zugesagt ist. Gerade hat meine Tochter angerufen, dass ich morgen schon, also am Donnerstag auch AstraZeneca bekommen kann (war erst vorgesehen für Sonntag). Schaun wir mal. Moderna kann ich mir ja dann für die dritte aufheben.

----------


## wein4tler

Hast recht, mach das. Bei Problemen hilft Mexalen (Paracetamol), sagte mir ein Internist. Er hatte recht.

----------


## pit

Geschätzte 5 - 6000 Personen im neuen Bahnterminal Bang Sue Station. Trotzdem waren wir, Frau und Tochter ebenfalls, nach etwa 2 1/2 Stunden fertig, inclusive der 30 Minuten Wartezeit nach dem Einstich. Nachimpfung am 14. Oktober.

----------


## schorschilia

Ich poste es einfach mal 

https://bangkokpattayahospital.com/e...a-form-en.html

positiv gedacht; + ohne Gewähr....

https://expatvac.consular.go.th/

----------


## thedi

Ja, so läuft das hier:

Das Bangkok Hospital in Pattaya (500 km von mir entfernt)machte eine Umfrage zur Bedarfsabklärungzwischen dem 8. und 22. Juli (also abgeschlossen vor 10 Tagen)Teilnahmebrechtigt an der Umfrage waren nur Farang mit schon bestehender Kundenbeziehung zu diesem Spital.und ohne Verspechen, dass es je zu einer Impfung kommen wird.Und ich erfahre heute in einem Forum davon.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Diese Information fand ich heute bei thai news feed reader:

https://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/wirtsch...&utm_content=o

Soviel zu Impfungen über Schweizer Botschaft für Expats.

----------


## thedi

Ich habe mich mal bei https://expatvac.consular.go.th/ angemeldet. Die Website funktioniert einwandfrei, ich bekam sofort per eMail einen Link zur Registration. Als ich dort das einfache Formular ausgefüllt hatte, bekam ich ich gleich einen Bestätigung der Registration.

Nun muss ich warten bis mir Ort und Termin mit einer weiteren eMail bekannt gegeben werden. Ich weiss noch nicht wann ich wohin gehen muss oder welchen Impfstoff ich dort dann bekomme. Ich hoffe auf Pfizer, da davon gerade 1.5 Mio Dosen aus der USA angekommen sind und laut Vertrag 150'000 für Expats in Thailand reserviert sein sollen. Auf das obige Formular haben sich scheinbar erst 30'000 Expats angemeldet.

Es besteht also Hoffnung - die bekanntlich zuletzt sterben wird.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Dann wünsche ich Dir, dass Du bei dieser Verteilung dabei bist. Alles Gute!

----------


## schiene

The Public Health Ministry has announced that Thailand will receive 32.5 million doses of the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine within the fourth quarter of this year.
Minister Anutin Charnvirakul said the Public Health Ministry had placed an order for 20 million doses with Pfizer as part of its vaccine procurement plan. In addition, Pfizer has also offered to send another 10 million doses to the country within this year. This, combined with the 2.5 million doses donated by the US will bring the total of Pfizer vaccines up to 32.5 million doses.
He also confirmed that the ministry had distributed Pfizer doses to frontline medics without any double standards and vowed to complete the vaccination process as soon as possible.
Meanwhile, the Public Health Ministry reported on Friday morning that there were record highs of 23,418 more COVID-19 cases and 184 deaths over the past 24 hours.
https://www.facebook.com/nbtworld/

----------


## schiene

Gestern ist meine Frau und 5 weiteren Familienangehörigen am Stadion von Buriram um sich ihre 2. Impfung
abzuholen (nur mit Termin möglich). Die Plätze im Stadion sind der Wartebereich.

----------


## thedi

Bei uns im Dorf waibeln sie nun von Haus zu Haus um noch ein paar Leute zu einer ersten Sinovac Impfung zu motivieren. 

Anfänglich - Anfangs Mai - hatten sich viele im Dorf für eine Impfung angemeldet. In den vier Monaten Funkstille ist aber die Stimmung gekippt: "warum bekommen Ärzte und Militär Pfizer? Und wir sollen zu viel bestellte Sinovac bekommen?" Als vor ein paar Tagen der Aufruf zur Impfung kam, erschienen nicht mal die Hälfte der Angemeldeten - es blieben über 100 Dosen übrig.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## pit

Mit der Chinesenbrühe würde ich noch nicht mal meinen Hund impfen lassen.
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht könnte man die Fledermäuse damit impfen.

----------


## pit

Heute waren wir zur zweiten Impfung mit AZ an der Bang Sue Station. Auf Wunsch gibt es danach an einem Extraschalter eine Impfbescheinigung auch in englischer Sprache. Für das richtige Impfbuch, das man für Auslandsreisen benötigt, kann online über eine App beantragt werden. Die Tochter will sich darum kümmern. Nach 55 Minuten inclusive der 30 Minuten Wartezeit waren wir wieder draußen.

 ::

----------

